# Generalist Set and Lighting Design



## Actoratheart (Mar 18, 2009)

I have designed 25 stage sets mostly for community theatre in Auckland, New Zealand. This I have broadened to include lighting design for the last four productions, which has given me a desirable level of creative control. I have been fortunate to have technical people to assist in plotting and programming the controls, and I place a lot of importance in developing good working relationships with these people.

I realised some time ago that lighting design has the potential to influence an audience more than other visual elements.

I approach the design of hard stage elements with the primary question: What experience for the audience can I create - using only light? The answer to this informs me as to the extent of hard stage elements and construction that I should contemplate. I am drawn to a minimalist approach to design, often selecting some iconic or significant element of the set where expense or complexity is not spared.

I have been lucky to have been taught the basics of lighting design by Philip Dexter a professional who has experience in the UK and New Zealand.

Today I have to prepare for a short-term paid job of teaching a school drama group the way to design and operate the lighting for a low budget production of 'The Crucible' So I expect to be searching for some learning material from Control Booth to help me with that.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome Peter! Glad to have you here. Be sure to check out the Wiki and the search function,they are great features of the site. You are in good company, there are several other folks on here from your neck of the woods. It is always great to have more.

If you would not mind telling us how you found out about the site, that would be great. We are a nosy bunch around here. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## Actoratheart (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for your welcome, Davey. I came across ControlBooth when Googling probably something to do with selection of color filters a year ago or more. I only recently got around to registering. 

I could dearly use some advice right now. I have the task of designing and rigging the lighting for a school production of 'The Crucible' and inspiring a bunch of 15 year school students to get involved technically.

It's a really small space with 7 to 10 foot headroom and they have just 15 x 1000W fresnel lanterns, plus a video projector, with budget to hire a few more lanterns.

Any pointers you have, I would really appreciate. By the way here is an example of stage an dlighting designs I have done at community theatres:

Picasa Web Albums - Peter - Stage and Lig...

Cheers
Peter


----------

